# Gold and silver performance 2010 vs. currencies



## sreeve (9 January 2011)

Hi all

Attached is the  performance of gold and silver vs 76 different currencies for the calendar 2010 year

*All currencies have lost purchasing power to gold and silver.*

*Gold:*

Gold in US Dollars (reserve currency) up 29.60%
Gold in Euros up 38.60%
*Gold in Australian Dollars up 13.60%*

13.60% was the second worst performance for gold, with Australian Dollar gold price narrowly increasing more than the Japanese Yen (13.00% increase).

In other words if you had invested US$10,000 in gold one year ago you could buy 9.1 ounces. A year later you can buy 7.0 ounces. In July 1999, US$10,000 could buy 39.5 ounces of gold.


*Silver:*

Silver in US Dollars (reserve currency) up 83.00%
Silver in Euros up 95.90%
*Silver in Australian Dollars up 60.50%*

The worst performance for silver was against the Japanese Yen (still a 59.60% yearly gain).

In other words if you had invested US$10,000 in silver one year ago you could buy about 592 ounces of silver. A year later you can only buy 323 ounces of silver. ie. You need more and more Dollars to buy the same amount of silver. All currencies are inflating (loosing purchasing power) every year.

The attached graphs show a rather large disparage between the two main "saving" assets. All paper "fiat" currencies continue to buy you less gold, silver and essentials such as food. If you expand your money supply, inflation is always inevitable.

It is clear from these numbers that *governments worldwide continue to use inflation *(money expansion) as a means to destroy citizens every day purchasing power.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## nukz (10 January 2011)

Great post, very interesting.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 January 2011)

I agree a good informative post. 

The relative value of gains changes as inflation rises and and declines.


----------



## Bullion Money (12 February 2011)

Wow, This is a great post.
Havent come across data like this for a while.

Can I ask if you compiled this? if so where did you get the data from

Or a link to the website would be really nice.

Cheers,


----------

